# how big of feeder is too big for moray eel?



## 4runner (Jul 15, 2010)

So I went to the lps and asked for a couple feeders and didnt even look at the size. they usually have small ones, so anyways they look pretty big for his mouth, but i have seen him eat a pretty big comet before... i just dont want him to get it stuck in his throat. hopefully you can get a bit of an idea of size from these pics


----------



## 4runner (Jul 15, 2010)

i just went back to the lps and traded in the big guys for more bite sized buddies. i plan on getting the feeding in on video so i will post later!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Is he in freshwater?


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

I would say this one is probably to big

Cantadora Blog » Metro Supermarkets implement sustainable fisheries policy


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

this is a brackish fish. i would not feed it feeders as they have mega disease. i have bought these fish like ten years ago, i bought really big ones like 28" i had 5 of them they all died . did not know intill i got a computer they were a brackish fish .


----------



## 4runner (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes, he is in brackish water. You think that i should steer clear of feeders? He really likes them, but i wouldnt want to risk his health. 
So who uses feeders then? what r they for if they are bad for fish?


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

the one I had was about the same size.. he ate silversides and got too big for my 90gal.. he's in a 180 now.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

guppies another fish beside goldfish. goldfish have many diseases and they promote hole in the head too. just use any other fish beside goldfish .


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

get a bunch of guppies and breed them, thats the safest way


----------



## 4runner (Jul 15, 2010)

mmmmmm, that would give me a good excuse to get another tank going...


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

i like platys as feeders they're more meaty than guppies


----------

